# Men--how often do you need sex?



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Someone raised an interesting point on the average number of days that pass before a man starts feeling frustrated if they do not have sex and I'm curious if there is a number that most men fall within. Thanks in advance to those who respond!! This poll is anonymous (just curious to get a tally by number of days)


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

swedish-
Trust you to want the low down 

I used to be happy with 3 times a week. But now I like it every day if I can get it - which is most of the time


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

MarkTwain, What changed you from 3x and happy and wanting it every day?


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I guess every guy is different. I am very happy with 3x a week. More is just icing on the cake. I can go for a long time without it though and the longer I go without it the less I really want it. Physically it helps the prostate to have sex up to every day.

draconis


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I like it everyday, I find my wife irrestable


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

snix11-
My story is linked below on my own forum. Once I started the practice of semen retention, I found I had the apatite of an 18 y/o - maybe even more. I recently went six weeks without ejaculating as an experiment - my wife was partly interested in seeing how far she could push me which was fun. When I finally came, it was an "accident". She was on top, which normally does not do a lot for me, but this was after perhaps 45 minutes of missionary - and when she got on top I was babbling and thrashing around like a mad man. I lost all control  and before I knew it... BANG! 

Most men I talk to can't understand why anyone would willing give up ejaculating. They simply don't believe me when I tell them the whole of sex is like a low-level orgasm for me. So basically, I think I am probably addicted.

Semen retention, the early days. - The sexuality support group forum

My wife is on there too, she is LaContessa.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

I think women need sex to !!! 
And i think the more you make love / sex the more you want and crave !!!
I love to have sex first thing in the morning and at least 4 times a week more if we can


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Every day, but I can go up to 2 days before I really get irritated if I don't have it...so I put 2.

I'd say we average 4-5 times a week, sometimes more.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i get it once to twice a month and i aint happy at all, i am currently in a slump and i am pizzed


----------



## Dark Matter (Mar 1, 2009)

Its something that I believed to be a addiction but when I am oudoors I can last for weeks! But holy **** the day of is something of a massive eruption that fills the gap.:smthumbup:

Keep me occupied and I the desire fades. Offer and I can sustain but when its time it has to be with someone who feels my great need of desire! I never will understand the reason some go on is that other says no! When its give freely its all that and more.


----------



## Married 37 years (Jan 26, 2016)

I feel great the first day after sex and the second pretty good and would love to do it every day or every other day (and that was up through my 50's). By the 3rd day I'm feeling pretty horny and if turned down (unless it's a good reason) I feel pushed away and rejected. By the 4th or 5th day I feel neglected and can't help but to start wondering if someone else would be available and love me more. I have never acted on it but I get frustrated that I am forced to live in a state of rejection and sexual tension and temptation. If it's a problem in the relationship, get counseling. If not, reach a compromise you can both live with and schedule it. She doesn't have to WANT it, just be willing and caring and it doesn't need to be full intercourse for her if she's too tired. Mornings are better for many.


----------

